# 540B Quadrant



## 3puttbob (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi all
I have a Ford 540B. The lift for the box functions ok but the quadrant doesn't act the way I would think. If I move either the draft or the positioner, they both move together. I can separate them if I force it but, both still move together. Is that normal?


----------

